# Mes mails dans Mail "Archive" disparaissent ?



## fioenz (20 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un macbook pro résina depuis plus d'un an...
J'utilise "Mail" comme logiciel de messagerie, et je sauvegarde souvent des mails que je veux conserve dans le dossier "Archive" que je pouvais  consulter de temps en temps...

Or, cela fait plusieurs fois que je m'aperçois une grosse perte de mes mail dans "Archive" sans les avoir supprimé...

Ma question, comment puis les récupérer, et comment se fait-il qu'ils disparaissent ainsi sans que je l'ai souhaité ainsi...?

Merci pour vos réponses

Cordialement 
F


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juin 2014)

sauf que faudra préciser des choses
en attendant
 Archive ( dans Mail)  c'est un concept assez "ambigu"
ca ne sauvegarde pas forcement , ca range dans Mail ce qui est different

ensuite selon les cas c'est déplacé entre bal dans Mail et demeure sur le mac ( bal partie " sur mon mac")
soit c'est archiver  en ligne et le comment  depend des services

pour VRAIMENT sauvegarder des messages il faut utilier d'autres méthodes
( de sauvegardes classiques et ou d'enregistrement de message)
--
tu ne dis rien ni de l'OS ni du type de compte ( pop imap) ni chez qui


----------



## fioenz (20 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> sauf que faudra préciser des choses
> en attendant
> Archive ( dans Mail)  c'est un concept assez "ambigu"
> ca ne sauvegarde pas forcement , ca range dans Mail ce qui est different
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse..

Je suis sous "Mavericks 10.9.3" donc à jour.
Mon FAI est FREE et mon type de compte en imap (je ne vois pas si çà a un rapport avec le problème)
Je ne vois pas "BAL" ou "MAIL" ?

Merci
Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juin 2014)

Ah IMAP  et free
donc voir ca avec  les facons de free ( de zimbra)
il se peut que cela crée une BAL archive en ligne
 qui ensuite se répercute ( ou pas) dans ton Mail
regarder ta liste de BAL  à gauche

A priori pour l'instant il ne s'agit aucunement de sauvegarde mais de rangement


----------



## fioenz (20 Juin 2014)

Je ne trouve pas le dossier "BAL" ...?

Mais possible qu'une fois les mails mis dans "ARCHIVES " de MAIL (mac) ils disparaissent sans raison ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juin 2014)

BAL c'est pas un dossier c'est un acronyme 
pour boite aux lettres

et en imap  le comportement archives varie selon le service
c'est même ecrit dans..... l'aide Mail
je cite


> Les messages archivés demeurent dans la boîte Archives jusquà ce que vous les supprimiez ou les transfériez. Selon le type de compte, la boîte Archives est stockée sur le serveur de messagerie.


----------



## fioenz (20 Juin 2014)

Quand je vais dans le serveur de messagerie FREE Zimba, j'ai aussi les même archives que j'ai dans Mail, mais pas ceux perdus (je ne sais comment)...?

Et BAL dans tout çà se trouve où exactement ?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (20 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> A priori pour l'instant il ne s'agit aucunement de sauvegarde mais de rangement


Moi aussi je vais faire du rangement :
*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juin 2014)

boites aux lettres c'est boites aux lettres , tes dossiers, tes rangements ( ou ceux de free)
maintenant il est AUSSI possible que tu sois avec une indexation Mail  à refaire
( Menu Mail / Boite aux lettres/ reconstruire ou plus profond la manip " envelope index",  tonnes de sujets)


----------



## fioenz (20 Juin 2014)

Peut-être, mais reconstruire n'est pas uniquement si je n'arrive pas à envoyer ou recevoir de mails ?

Ma question est juste de savoir pourquoi ils ont tout à coup disparus du dossier "Archives" alors qu'ils y étaient, et que j'arrivais à les visualiser un bon moment ... ?

J'ai peut-être une piste mais...
Je consulte tous mes mails sur mon Iphone.
Une fois mes mails envoyés dans "Archives" depuis mon mac, je les supprimaient de mon iphone ????


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juin 2014)

aucune idée de COMMENT tu geres tes differents appareils
peut etre as tu supprimé cette BAL  depuis l'iphone

en tous cas quoiqu'il en soit " archives" au sens Mail ce n'est PAS une sauvegarde

les sauvegardes ca se fait sur disque dur externe via time machine ou clone  ou encore d'autres methodes
ne PAS faire de sauvegarde est risqué 
ca rend plus difficile , voire impossible des rattrapages en cas d'erreur


----------



## fioenz (20 Juin 2014)

J'ai une TimeCapsule avec TimeMachine... Mais si je fais un retour depuis que je l'ai installé çà va me remettre toutes les "Archives" y compris les mails depuis l'installation (il y a un an) de la TimeCapsule ?

Ou bien y a t-il une manipulation pour ne récupèrer que les Archives ?

Question sauvegarde je sais que je n'ai absolument rien à faire avec la TimeCapsule bien paramètrée...

Cdt


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juin 2014)

il faudra que tu te cales dans le dossier Mail ( dans TA biblio de compte mac)
et ensuite cliquer entrer dans TM 
(qui sera calé sur ce dossier Mail )

puis tu recules dans le temps jusqu'au moment où tu " penses " que ce dossier " archives"( quelque part dans ton dossier Mail) a disparu
une fois retrouvé
et tu le selectionnes et tu cliques restaurer


----------



## fioenz (20 Juin 2014)

Merci, écoute je vais essayer et je te tiens eu jus...

Bon WE Merci


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juin 2014)

SI ce dossier existait , il  est dans TM
par contre aucune idée du NOM exact ( au sens nom pour l'OS)
 avec un peu de bol ca devrait etre Archives et soit dans 
Maison/Bibliotheque//Mail/V2/Mailboxes
soit
Maison/Bibliotheque//Mail/V2/ IMAP de ton compte free


----------



## fioenz (25 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> SI ce dossier existait , il  est dans TM
> par contre aucune idée du NOM exact ( au sens nom pour l'OS)
> avec un peu de bol ca devrait etre Archives et soit dans
> Maison/Bibliotheque//Mail/V2/Mailboxes
> ...



Bonjour,

Après avoir suivi tes conseils, certain mails apparaissent bien dans "Maison/Bibliotheque//Mail/V2/ IMAP de ton compte free" 
Merci

Y a t-il un moyen de les réintégrer dans mon dossier "Archives" de "MAIL" ?

Sinon comment procéder-vous pour archiver efficacement vos mails ?

Merci encore
Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2014)

CES messages sont dans tes dossiers imap et pas ailleurs?

encore une fois Archives ce n'est qu'un dossier de rangement comme un autre

-
tu devrais verifier si ces messages trouvés  ( dans le disque de sauvegarde TM)  ne seraient pas AUSSI dans ton MAC ( dans Mail)  mais à un endroit different de celui prévu
-
personnellement je n'archive pas les messages de maniere speciale  étant donné que
soit ils sont en ligne  ( j'ai instruit de ne RIEN jeter sauf si je le décide )
ET dans les sauvegardes TM

soit ils sont en ligne ET dans les sauvegardes TM  ET dans des boites aux lettres " sur mon mac" si je veux vraiment 
(ca fait assez de jeux à mon gout)

on peut aussi ponctuellement enregistrer tel ou tel message comme fichier sur le mac ( en sup de Mail)


----------

